# Aquatech or Green Leaf CO2 regulator?



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I have aquatek mini regulator for paintball set up. Although it's been fine for 3 months now, I would not buy from aquatek because there's no customer service whatsoever. Tried to contact them several times after I bought mine with no success. I will go with GLA and they have 3 years warranty on theirs. I hope aquatek sees this post, well, probably wouldn't care anyway.


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

My regulator from GLA works perfectly. The 3yr warranty is awesome and just makes it that much better. Orlando is awesome too. When I first got it I had a problem with initially cracking open the new check valve. Turns out my working pressure was too low. It had to be higher to crack the valve open for the first time which I did not know. Orlando responded to my messages within 15 MINUTES and walked me through the whole process until I finally got it working after an hour of fumbling with it. The warranty, customer service and excellent quality of the regulator are totally worth the price. You won't be disappointed. I think I bought the "Choice" regulator. Works perfectly and the needle valve is solid.


----------



## Lynrem (Jan 13, 2014)

Home Depot has this 
Viagrow .5 to 15 SCF CO2 Regulator for $89.97 with 3 year warranty. Will it work for aquarium co2 systems?


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

I have an Aquatek Mini, and would not do it again. The bubble counter is useless, and the solenoid not reliable.

go with GLA


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

I've had the aquatek mini for months with no issues. Solenoid, bubble counter, needle valve all works fine. I guess these are hit or miss seeing as some people don't like them. I'm happy with mine. Good Luck


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

I have two aquatek mini for about a year now, still works perfectly.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

I am using the Aquatek Mini and it works perfectly. I am happy with the purchase.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mirkinator (Jan 13, 2014)

I went with Green leaf aquariums and even before I got my product I had some questions about it. I emailed them and within 30mins Orlando answered back, helped me with multiple questions, researched some sizes for me and even helped me add some items free of shipping charge. So not only is it hi quality products, but the customer service is just amazing! Something to think about when you order. I was very happy


----------



## jamesyu (Feb 13, 2012)

I own two aquatek mini's 1 is 2 weeks, and 1 is 3 months, no problems so far. very happy with them. Pretty consistent results.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

for those that are happy with their Aquatek Mini, any advice on how far to adjust the valve?


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

HUNTER said:


> I have aquatek mini regulator for paintball set up. Although it's been fine for 3 months now, I would not buy from aquatek because there's no customer service whatsoever. Tried to contact them several times after I bought mine with no success. I will go with GLA and they have 3 years warranty on theirs. I hope aquatek sees this post, well, probably wouldn't care anyway.


+1 mine failed after about 4 months of use, I sent it to them, they claimed they never got it, now they won't send me a new one, and I am out about 100 bucks.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

My AquaTek also failed after 4 months, the solenoid does not close when the timer is engaged and my co2 is running 24/7 now. Email correspondence was very spotty and then eventually became non-existant.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just bought the aquatek mini, but you can get the same one as the gla on ebay for $108 search for "intense".


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

The aquatek is junk. The one I got was bad out of the box. The needle valve would only turn about a quarter turn with lots of grinding. I returned it to amazon and went with a gla paintball regulator. Im very happy with it.


----------

